# Would like to add a sub to my stereo setup



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Good day to you all.

I am running a Xindak XA6950 with a pair of Paradigm SE MKII's and would like to add a sub. Do you think I will lose a lot Q if I was to wire my speakers in and out of the sub. I am open to options and have a budget of around 300 to buy additional equipment if need be.

Please help


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It should not hurt the quality of the sound going to the speakers.


----------



## Babak (Mar 20, 2009)

Which model do you have? 

There are several models of Paradigm SE II speaker with different sizes.


----------



## Cyberstud007UK (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi there im a sound engineer and new to this site so thank-you for having me. I would consider going through a separate Amp for your sub most venues ive worked at always have the subs on a separate amp. If you just wire it on which I have done many times. You can wire a sub by taking a wire from the left channel of the left speaker to the left channel on the sub then a wire from the right channel of the right speaker to the right channel of the sub. Wooo that was a typeful lol. Its not recommended because each time you add speakers you half the Ohms. Best to share the load I think. Not sure if this is the type of info your after or im babbling but hope it helps.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Cyberstud007UK said:


> Hi there im a sound engineer and new to this site so thank-you for having me. I would consider going through a separate Amp for your sub most venues ive worked at always have the subs on a separate amp. If you just wire it on which I have done many times. You can wire a sub by taking a wire from the left channel of the left speaker to the left channel on the sub then a wire from the right channel of the right speaker to the right channel of the sub. Wooo that was a typeful lol. Its not recommended because each time you add speakers you half the Ohms. Best to share the load I think. Not sure if this is the type of info your after or im babbling but hope it helps.


Hummm, I really have no idea what you are trying to say.

Connecting to a System with No Preamp Outputs
If no low-level subwoofer output is available, you will need to run speaker wires from your main amplifier or receiver to the subwoofer amplifier. 
To connect a Subwoofer using high level inputs:
1. Turn off all system components and unplug the receiver or amplifier and the Subwoofer form the AC power.
2. Locate the front left/right speaker output terminals on your receiver or amplifier.
In cases where there are both “A” and “B” terminals, the “A” terminals should be used. Disconnect any wire that is presently connected to these terminals.
3. Using the same type of speaker wire used for your other speaker connections, connect the left and right channel speaker outputs of your receiver or amplifier to the Subwoofer's High Level Inputs.
Be sure to connect the speaker wires to the appropriate input binding posts on the back of the Subwoofer, making certain that the polarity (–/+) on the receiver or amplifier matches the polarity on the binding posts of the subwoofer amp. In most cases this means connecting the red terminal on the receiver or amplifier to the red terminal on the Subwoofer, but always check the markings on the rear panel to insure “+ to +” and “– to –” connections. Also, make sure that the negative outputs on your main amp are true ground; otherwise you would short the output of your main amp. 
4. Connect the speaker wires to the high-level output terminals on the back of the LFM Series Subwoofer.
Make certain that the polarity (–/+) on the subwoofer's high-level output terminals match the polarity on the binding posts of the speakers. Also, be sure to prevent any positive and negative strands of speaker wire from crossing.
5. Plug the Subwoofer’s power cord into the input on the Subwoofer and connect the plug to an AC outlet.
6. Reconnect your receiver and/or amplifier to the AC power source.

Variable Crossover
By adjusting the variable crossover on the Subwoofer, you can perfectly match your It to your main speakers. Refer to the owner’s manual for your receiver or processor to see how to disable any internal crossover capability it may have and follow these steps to set The Subwoofer's variable crossover:
Determine the +/- 3dB point of your main speakers. This frequency is usually found on the speaker’s specifications sheet or may often be available on the speaker manufacturer’s web site. Start with the crossover set approximately to this point. Subwoofer.
Or set the Subwoofer's crossover to 80Hz as a starting point.
By experimenting with the crossover frequency and volume control, you can fine-tune the Subwoofer so that there is a seamless link between the main speakers and the


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I ran a system like this for years, high level feed for the sub, sans RCA jacks.

I never liked running my mains through the sub in/outs. In my experience, the best sound was had by running speaker wires from the main amp's speaker binding posts to the sub, and parallel wiring another set to the main speakers. Roll the sub's crossover in where the mains start to roll off.


----------

